# Billionaires Back Antismoking Effort



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/24/health/24tobacco.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

Well, I'm convinced. I'm selling off all my cigars. :gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

"Bill Gates and Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg announced on Wednesday that they would spend $500 million to stop people around the world from smoking."

I guess I would no longer have the right to choose. I'm sure you could spend $500 million dollars on something better, but what do I know.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

If they give me a million, i would! LOL, wow, hey i got an idea, spend that money to help the economy? bah. stupid people...

is it just me or does money make people stupid


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to hear that someone is throwing a bunch of money down the toilet to save us ignorants from ourselves!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

xapa97 said:


> Nice to hear that someone is throwing a bunch of money down the toilet to save us ignorants from ourselves!


:tpd: God forbid we should live like the founding fathers intended, free to live our lives as we see fit and make decisions as adults.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

If they really want to "help people", why not use that 500 million to start a fund to help people whose homes are being foreclosed on? 

Why not donate it to children's hospitals? 

Ahhh, I get it. I think I see what's going on here.

Reminds me of a quote.

*Fascism should rightly be called Corporatism, as it is the merger of corporate and government power.--Benito Mussolini*


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It's one thing to educate people on the dangers of smoking (which I am for), but making laws to ban it I do not agree with.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> It's one thing to educate people on the dangers of smoking (which I am for), but making laws to ban it I do not agree with.


I wholeheartedly agree!!

Seems America is forgetting WHY America is America. We were founded because of too many laws that strangled the free man.

Be sure to volunteer to fight these laws, if you are given the opportunity.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Based on that story, it would appear most if not all of that money will be directed at 3rd world countries, and aimed at abating cigarette smoking. :cb


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I guess I am going to have donate billions to promote smoking. 




Now all I need is the billions. Anyone know where I can find a few billions just laying around.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

That is why I stopped listening/reading the news!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> I guess I am going to have donate billions to promote smoking.
> 
> Now all I need is the billions. Anyone know where I can find a few billions just laying around.


Start a huge corporation, then go bankrupt. The gov't's got a couple billion lying around to bail you out.

...sounds easy enough to me...


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Emjaysmash said:


> Start a huge corporation, then go bankrupt. The gov't's got a couple billion lying around to bail you out.
> 
> ...sounds easy enough to me...


You know I was thinking that........ the wheels are turning now.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

If it would do any good I would dump any stock that I held in their companies but since I don't own any of their stock it doesn't matter anyway. 

As for Bill "I have so much money I don't know how to throw it away" Gates, I don't even buy his products. I'm a Mac user.:r


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, thank God! Thank God!!! I've been needing someone to tell me what to do with my smoking urges!

Now if I could just find someone to help me with my urges to throttle those that tell me what to do based on their own personal beliefs!

What a load of :BS !


----------

